# Alarm 703 bei Micromaster 440



## KatharinaAnastasia (24 Februar 2010)

Hallo

Habe einen Micromaster 440 an eine CPU313c-2dp über Profibus gekoppelt. Die Kommunikation scheint fast zu funktionieren nur krieg ich jetzt ständig eine Alarmmeldung: A 703  laut tollem Skript heist das das er Warnung 4 schreibt (sehr hilfreich) und das ich im CB-Handbuch nachschlagen soll .
Würd ich ja wenn ich wüßte was er von mir will

kann mir biiiiiittteeee jemand weiterhelfen

Meine Geduld ist leider fast am Ende
DANKE
katharina


----------



## offliner (24 Februar 2010)

A703 Ursache: Es werden keine bzw. ungültige Sollwerte (Steuerwort = 0) vom PROFIBUSMaster
empfangen.
Abhilfe: Sollwerte vom PROFIBUS-Master überprüfen. SIMATIC CPU in "RUN"​schalten.

Wahrscheinlich schickst Du auch das Führungsbit noch nicht.

Sende mal 47E an den Antrieb...


----------



## Move (24 Februar 2010)

Hi,
das Problem ist schon so wie beschrieben. Du must dafür sorgen, das in deinem Steuerwort zum FU das Bit 10 dauerhaft "1" ist und bleibt.
Damit erkennt der FU das der Wert für Ihn als gültig ist.

Gruß
Move


----------



## KatharinaAnastasia (25 Februar 2010)

Danke für die Erklärung

Das erklärt warum der Alarm nicht immer angezeigt wird. Stell ich nämlich die Simulationsschalter so ein das er laut programm einen Fahrbefehl erhält = ein Sollwert wird in sein PAD geschrieben verschwindet der Alarm
Nur leider fährt der FU den Motor trozdem nicht an laut DB21 Zustand des Umrichters hat er eine Einschaltsperre auf true gesetzt.

Das Programm das ich gerade Übe ist das Program aus TIA_Skript für Micromaster 420 (arbeite aber mit Micromaster 440) der Kübelaufzug
Das Programm selbst hab ich 1zu1 aus dem skript übernommen. Sollte also Funktionieren.

Meine Vermutung ich habe einen Parameter am FU falsch. Die Standartparameter die wir laut ausbildungsplan einlesen kontrollieren sollen sind richtig
Alles auf Werkstellung und nochmals neu parametrieren hat nichts gebracht.
Das Programm hab ich auch schon zum 2. mal abgeschrieben _ ohne Besserung der Situation

Hat jemand eine Idee für mich was ich noch probieren könnte um das Problem zu beseitigen?
DANKE


----------



## Move (26 Februar 2010)

Hi nochmal,

habe mal gestöbert. Hatte in der Vergangenheit einen FB zur Antsteuerung des FU geschrieben, dort habe ich für mich die wichtigsten Parameter dokumentiert. Bitte mal überprüfen:

// Handbuch 6SE6400-5AA00-0AP0 Mircromaster 420
// P0003:3
// P0010:1 =(IBN) 0 =(Betriebsbereit)
// P0100:0
// P0300:1
// P0304:400V
// P0305:3.4A
// P0307:1.5kW
// P0308:0.810
// P0310:50Hz
// P0311:2850min-1
// P0340:0->1->0 (Motorparameter berechnen)
// P0700:6
// P0719:66
// P0731:52.2
// P0918:x (Profibus-Adresse)
// P1000:2 oder 66
// P1080:0Hz
// P1082:50Hz
// P1120:10sec
// P1121:10sec
// P1300:0
// P2051.0:52 (Zustandswort 1 = PZD1)
// P2051.1:21 (Frequenz = PZD2)
// P2051.2:27 (Motorstrom = PZD3)
// P2051.3:53 (Zustandswort 2 =PZD4)

Gruß
@Move


----------

